

Show HN: Pinterest hacked our browser history - ninetax
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/anokhfoobafomacdgnkgekbccniknmia?hl=en-US&gl=US

======
jdavid
I'm excited we get to demo here at #socialhack in 15 min. at heroku.

------
ryang24
Going up shortly...

